# Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?



## Ramsdorfer

Moin Moin, |wavey:wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Ich war von 1982 bis 1989 im DAV organisiert, hab fleißig vor mich hingeangelt, Beiträge bezahlt usw. Den DAV-Ausweis hab ich noch. 
Dann kam die Wende, einige Jahre ohne Angeln ...und seit ca. 12 Jahren angle ich ab und an mit Freunden oder Verwandten und quasi auf deren Schein, mit deren Angeln... Nun will ich wieder selber und intensiver Angeln. Wie kann ich aus meinem DAV-Ausweis einen heute gültigen Fischereischein machen?? Ich bin in Sachen Gewässerkunde, Fischkunde, Gesetzen etc. ja noch top fit. Ich könnte über den 30 Stunden-Kurs die bekannte TippelTappel-Tour gehen und einen neuen Schein machen, mir fehlt aber definitiv die Möglichkeit, die nur an Wochenenden stattfindenden Kurse (hier bei mir in Sachsen) zu besuchen (Jaja, der Job...).:c

Ich hab mich schon wund-ge-GOOGLEt, finde aber keine Informationen zur Übertragung des alten in einen neuen Schein.
Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen oder hat ein ähnliches Problem schon gemeistert?
Vielen Dank und Petri Heil.
U.Müller


----------



## nemles

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Moin Ramsdorfer,

Normalerweise ist mit dem Besitz des DAV-Ausweises auch
der Nachweis über die erfolgte Prüfung vorhanden. Hat bei mir (damals Niedersachsen) anstandslos und ohne neue Prüfung geklappt. Waren allerdings auch nur drei Jahre Pause dazwischen.

Ich würde einfach mal bei Deiner zuständigen Behörde nachfragen.


----------



## holle

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

der ddr-ausweis ist leider nicht mehr in irgendeiner form gültig. 
du musst wohl oder übel die 30 stunden machen und die prüfung um nen fischereischein zu bekommen. #c


----------



## Knurrhahn

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

ich glaube auch gehört zu haben, dass für diese Scheine die Frist schon vor einer ganzen Weile abgelaufen sind.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



holle schrieb:


> der ddr-ausweis ist leider nicht mehr in irgendeiner form gültig.
> du musst wohl oder übel die 30 stunden machen und die prüfung um nen fischereischein zu bekommen. #c


 
Zumindest in BAYREN trifft obiges zu:

Geregelt in der 
"Zehnten Verordnung zur Änderung der Verordnung zur Ausübung zur Erfüllung des Fischreigesetzes für Bayern" vom 18. Oktober 2007 (GVBI S. 728)
§1 Nr 4:
"Keine befreiende Wirkung tritt ein, wenn der frühere Fischreischein auf der Grundlage von Regelungen einer Fischereiorganisation oder von Vorschriften der ehemaligen DDR erteilt worden ist."

Anmerkung: "befreiende Wirkung" heißt "Befreiung von der Fischerprüfung".


Fazit:

*In Bayern müßtest du die Fischerprüfung ablegen !*


----------



## nemles

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

WOW, harte Regeln.

Da hab ich ja ... mal schnell nachguck... März 1998 noch
richtig Glück gehabt. Da wurde mein DAV-Lappen noch anstandslos anerkannt.


----------



## Blauzahn

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Hallo,
ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass Du den Fischereischein inkl. Schulung machen musst.
Ich war von '76 bis zu meiner Armeezeit '88 im DAV.
Während meiner Armeezeit, bis Oktober 89 zahlte ich keine Beiträge da abgemeldet (passive Mitgliedschaft). Nach  der Armee meldete ich mich nicht sofort wieder an, sondern erst Ende 1990, da sagte man mir, dass ich zum Stichtag  (genaues Datum ist mir jetzt entfallen) nicht Mitglied im DAV war und aus diesem Grund den Fischereischein neu machen müßte.
In Deinem Fall sieht es demnach genauso aus, wenn Du vor 1990 Mitglied warst und danach nicht mehr.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Fischlaus

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Servus, Leute
ich habe 11/2007 an einem Jugenleiterseminar teilgenommen,
dort wurde die Struktur der einzelnen Verbände angesprochen.
Wenn ich richtig informiert wurde gibt es den DAV noch. Also
vieleicht gibt`s die Möglichkeit übern DAV die Gültigkeit des
"DDR-Scheins" regeln zulassen.
Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen nur Geldschneiderei, :vschließlich mußte auch keiner mit gültigem "DDR-Führerschein" 
nochmal zur Fahrschule.
Schade das wir Angler so schlecht organisiert sind.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Gruß, Fischlaus


----------



## boot

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Fischlaus schrieb:


> Servus, Leute
> ich habe 11/2007 an einem Jugenleiterseminar teilgenommen,
> dort wurde die Struktur der einzelnen Verbände angesprochen.
> Wenn ich richtig informiert wurde gibt es den DAV noch. Also
> vieleicht gibt`s die Möglichkeit übern DAV die Gültigkeit des
> "DDR-Scheins" regeln zulassen.
> Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen nur Geldschneiderei, :vschließlich mußte auch keiner mit gültigem "DDR-Führerschein"
> nochmal zur Fahrschule.
> Schade das wir Angler so schlecht organisiert sind.
> Oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> Gruß, Fischlaus


IN der DDR gab es ja nur 5 fischarten.Darum musst du einen neuen Schein machen gg . lg#h


----------



## schlotterschätt

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

@ Ramsdorfer
Also wenn Du in Deinem alten DAV-Ausweis die Raubfischqualifikation (Marke) eingeklebt hast, dürfte der Anerkennung als abgelegte "Fischerprüfung" nichts im Wege stehen. http://www.digu-duesseldorf.de/pdfs/Fischereigesetz-Berlin.pdf
Guckst Du mal da auf Seite 3 und findest die gewünschte Antwort. Allerdings kocht ja jedes Bundesland sein eigenes Süppchen. Also ruf mal bei Deinem zuständigen Fischereiamt an und die werden Dir das dann schon verklickern.

MfG   Schlotterschätt


----------



## Fischlaus

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Möglich das es nur 5 Fischarten gab, ich juger Kerl mußte früher
die Fischstäbchen von Käpten Iglo essen - und bis heute interessiert mich wann die Laichzeit der Fischstäben ist?


----------



## Fischlaus

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Mich würde es für die Jungs freuen wenn der "alte DDR-Schein" anerkannt werden würde. Für mich ist jeder Angler ein Kollege, einer der die Schönheit unserer Gewässer schätzt und schützt! - und sich bemüht diese für die nächsten Generationen zu erhalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Fischlaus schrieb:


> Möglich das es nur 5 Fischarten gab, ich juger Kerl mußte früher
> die Fischstäbchen von Käpten Iglo essen - und bis heute interessiert mich wann die Laichzeit der Fischstäben ist?


|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## boot

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Fischlaus schrieb:


> Möglich das es nur 5 Fischarten gab, ich juger Kerl mußte früher
> die Fischstäbchen von Käpten Iglo essen - und bis heute interessiert mich wann die Laichzeit der Fischstäben ist?


Die haben keine Leichzeit ,das machen die Fliegen, die fliegen von Stäbchen zu Stäbchen für die befruchtung.


----------



## Fangfee

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

soviel ich weiss, musst du den angelschein nicht nochmal machen. mein freund stand vor zwei jahren vor dem selben problem. er fragte in den angelläden in dresden, und bekam zur auskunft, dass er den schein nochmal machen muss. er wollte sich schon fast zu nem angelkurs anmelden. durch einen ehemaligen angelkumpel erfuhr er aber, dass der schein noch gültig ist (wurde mit dem damaligen vereinigungsvertrag geregelt - dass er auch in deutschland gültigkeit besitzt). Ganz genau weiss ich die verfahrensweise nicht mehr, aber er hat seinen dav (ddr) angelschein nach königswartha geschickt. und dann nen neuen gültigen bekommen. einfach mal in königwartha anrufen.

Sächsische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Fischereibehörde

Besucheradresse:
Gutsstraße 1
02699 Königswartha
Telefon: (035931) 296-10
Telefax: (035931) 296-11


----------



## Adlerfan

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

einem kollegen von mir wurde der ddr-schein auch in bayern (ist allerdings schon ein paar jährchen her) anerkannt, er hatte die raubfischmarke und die salmonidenmarke in seinem damaligen ausweis. auf der gemeinde wollte man ihn erst wieder wegschicken, aber auch nachfragen beim dav bekam er eine schriftliche bestätigung mit der es dann auch mit dem fischereischein geklappt hat.


----------



## Adlerfan

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

nachtrag: finde ich auch richtig so!


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Adlerfan schrieb:


> einem kollegen von mir wurde der ddr-schein auch in bayern (ist allerdings schon ein paar jährchen her) anerkannt, er hatte die raubfischmarke und die salmonidenmarke in seinem damaligen ausweis. auf der gemeinde wollte man ihn erst wieder wegschicken, aber auch nachfragen beim dav bekam er eine schriftliche bestätigung mit der es dann auch mit dem fischereischein geklappt hat.


 
Das war in der sog. "rechtsunsicheren Zeit" also vor dem
18. Oktober 2007 !

"Zehnten Verordnung zur Änderung der Verordnung zur Ausübung zur Erfüllung des Fischreigesetzes für Bayern" vom 18. Oktober 2007 (GVBI S. 728)
§1 Nr 4:
"Keine befreiende Wirkung tritt ein, wenn der frühere Fischreischein auf der Grundlage von Regelungen einer Fischereiorganisation oder von Vorschriften der ehemaligen DDR erteilt worden ist."

Ich persönlich finde, dass diese neue Regelung zu Ungerechtigkeiten führt und in dieser Art der Regelung nicht akzeptabel ist.


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Ich hab nichtmal den alten DAV-Ausweis gebraucht. Bei mir reichte die Aussage eines alten Vereinskollegen (damaliger Kassenwart) mit der Bestätigung der abgelegten Raubfischprüfung.

Allerdings wollte der DAV meine seit 1990 ruhende Mitgliedschaft nicht mehr anerkennen - obwohl die Sachbearbeiterin in Potsdam der Meinung war, dass ich ja nie wirklich ausgetreten bin und die DDR-DAVler ja offenbar nahtlos in den "West"-DAV übergegangen sind |supergri

Mein Rat: einfach mal dumm nachfragen.


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Nachtrag zur neuen Regelung in Bayern:

Natürlich muss man sich den Einwand auch gefallen lassen, dass ja nun einige Jahre Zeit gewesen ist (bis Okt. 2007 eben), diesen problemlos anerkennen zu lassen.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

da hilft nur eins bei deiner zuständigen fischereibehörde nachfragen da jedes bundesland sein eigenes fischereigesetz hat.in einigen bundesländern gibt es auch fristen zu diesen fällen und wenn die schon rum sin hat man pech gehabt.

gruß antonio


----------



## Debilofant

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

...jupp, so isses...

Ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland zumeist unterschiedlich geregelt, also führt kein Weg daran vorbei in das entsprechende *Landesfischereigesetz* (nicht die Landesfischereiordnung) zu schauen.

Ich selbst habe beispielsweise in NRW von § 31 Abs. 3 lit e) LandesFischG profitiert, wo ausnahmsweise für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins keine abgelegte Fischerprüfung erforderlich ist, wenn man die alte Raubfischquali-Marke noch vorweisen kann! Wohl dem, der diese beim Durchwühlen des gesamten Hausrats noch findet! :m

Dieser Schnipsel Papier klebte zumeist in den DAV-Ausweisen drin und war abgestempelt. Der DAV-Ausweis als solcher ist ohne diese Raubfischquali-Marke jedenfalls für die Katz, wenn es um die Ausstellung eines neuen Fischereischeins geht.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## schlotterschätt

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Ach Wolkenkrieger, der DAV ist ebend n i c h t nahtlos in den VDSF ("West-DAV"|supergri) übergegangen. Deshalb existieren ja die beiden Verbände jetzt nebeneinander. Meck-Pomm und ich glaube auch der Freistaat haben sich dem VDSF angeschlossen. Der Rest der Ossis ist stur geblieben. In Berlin ( siehe vorigen Post ) und auch in Sachsen-Anhalt http://st.juris.de/st/gesamt/FischG_ST.htm ,siehe § 31(3) scheint das kein Problem zu sein.
Aber ,Gott sei Dank, ist ja jetzt laut Toni die "rechtssichere"|supergri Zeit angebrochen, Wild-Ost ist vorbei und kein Schwanz sieht richtig durch.|kopfkrat
Fangfee hat den richtigen Anlaufpunkt für Ramsdorfer genannt.  

Beste Grüße     Schlotterschätt  |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Aber ,Gott sei Dank, ist ja jetzt laut Toni die "rechtssichere"|supergri Zeit angebrochen, ...


 
Meine Aussage bezieht sich NUR auf *BAYERN* und da ist es nun klar geregelt #h

und
zu deinem "Gott sei Dank" ... ganz klar doch |engel: ... wir sind ja PAPST


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Ach Wolkenkrieger, der DAV ist ebend n i c h t nahtlos in den VDSF ("West-DAV"|supergri) übergegangen. Deshalb existieren ja die beiden Verbände jetzt nebeneinander. Meck-Pomm und ich glaube auch der Freistaat haben sich dem VDSF angeschlossen. Der Rest der Ossis ist stur geblieben. In Berlin ( siehe vorigen Post ) und auch in Sachsen-Anhalt http://st.juris.de/st/gesamt/FischG_ST.htm ,siehe § 31(3) scheint das kein Problem zu sein.
> Aber ,Gott sei Dank, ist ja jetzt laut Toni die "rechtssichere"|supergri Zeit angebrochen, Wild-Ost ist vorbei und kein Schwanz sieht richtig durch.|kopfkrat
> Fangfee hat den richtigen Anlaufpunkt für Ramsdorfer genannt.
> 
> Beste Grüße     Schlotterschätt  |wavey:



Da lob ich mir die Sturheit aber wirklich :m

MeckPom ist DAV-Land glaub ich - zumindest als Brandenburger kann man für ein paar Pimperlinge Berechtigungsscheine erwerben, um dort angeln zu dürfen - mit dem VDSF ginge das sicher nicht (denk ich mir mal jetzt so).

Zumindest gabs hier in BB keine Probleme mit dem alten Ausweis. Hier wird das ganz relaxed geregelt. Und wenn ich mir die "neue Erfindung" vom Brandenburger DAV (Angeln ohne Fischereischein) ansehe, bin ich doch ganz froh, dass sie stur geblieben sind.

In Brandenburg gibt es eben nicht nur Sand, Kiefern und Bruchlandungen von Zeppelinen, sondern hin und wieder auch mal Großkopferte, die mitdenken (können).


----------



## schlotterschätt

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

@ Wolkenkrieger
Guckste mal hier:http://www.angelhistoriker-haase.de/6809.html?*session*id*key*=*session*id*val* da stehts nochmal.Inzwischen haben sich aber neue Landesverbände gegründet.:vik:

MfG        Schlotterschätt


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Hä! Is ja witzig 

Zitat aus anglerhistoriker-haase.de (http://www.angelhistoriker-haase.de/6809.html):

"beide Verbände waren selbst bemüht, zahlreiche gemeinsame Veranstaltungen der verschiedensten Wettkampfarten zu organisieren."

DAS hätte mal einer meiner Vereinskameraden an den Vorstand heranreichen sollen ... |bigeyes Ich war in einem "*Dynamo*"-Verein. Die gelernten DDR-Bürger wissen, was und wie ich das meine |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

@ schlotterschätt,
sehr interessanter Link.#6 Danke:m


----------



## Fischer-Dudl

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Fischlaus schrieb:


> Mich würde es für die Jungs freuen wenn der "alte DDR-Schein" anerkannt werden würde. Für mich ist jeder Angler ein Kollege, einer der die Schönheit unserer Gewässer schätzt und schützt! - und sich bemüht diese für die nächsten Generationen zu erhalten.



_
Also ich hab da meine eigene Erfahrung gemacht:

Hab als Jugendlicher (14 J)damals  einen Lehrgang  in unseren Angelverein  gemacht, war auch zu "Ostzeiten"  Voraussetzung  zum  Fischen (nur Friedfisch). Mit 16  habe ich die  Raubfischprüfung absolviert und durfte   somit alles fangen.
Nach der "Wende" konnte man den Schein umschreiben lassen, da die absolvierten Prüfungen anerkannt waren.
In Sachsen - Anhalt habe ich den Schein alle fünf Jahre verlängern müssen. (ist Bundesland abhängig)

Soweit so gut.
Umzug nach Niedersachsen:
Wollte meinen Schein umschreiben , hab meinen alten DDR - Schein, den neuen Sportfischereischein vorgelegt und dann kam der mega  Hammer #c 
Die gute Frau im Rathaus  Syke #d was ist denn das? 
Keine Fischereiprüfung |kopfkrat ich ihr das mit der Reglung in der damaligen DDR erklärt, das es nur ein Angelschein  mit erfolgreicher Prüfung  gab und als Nachweis dient.
Die Frau stellte sich  stur und zeigte mir, das Sie am längeren Hebel sitzt.#q
Da habe ich mich mit meinen alten Verein an die Landesregierung in Magdeburg gewand |krach: mit Erfolg. Die Landesfischereibehörde setzte sich mit der in Niedersachsen zuständigen Stelle in Verbindung.
Auch alles i.o. 
Ich habe alles richtig gemacht und habe auch Recht bekommen da eine Umschreibung im sogenannten Wiedervereinigungsvertrag verankert war.
:vik:
Ich wieder nach Syke ins Rathaus, zu der zuständigen Stelle.
Wieder diese Frau #d ich Ihr alles erklärt mit Schreiben von der Landesbehörde usw.
Da meinte diese Person nur noch das es eine "Kannbestimmung" sei und sie kann jetzt nicht :r 
Ich ihr nur noch voller Hass "Geldgeile Ziege" an den Kopf geknallt und bin Wutentbrannt raus aus der Bürokratie.

Habe meinen Schein dann nochmals  gemacht, aber in Bremen somit ist Syke leer ausgegangen. #h

 MfG, Fischer-Dudl.
_


----------



## Michael R.

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Moin Gemeinde
Vor zwei Jahren hatten wir im Verein den gleichen Fall. Angelausweis von 1986 und wollte jetzt wieder Angeln. Bestätigung vom Schatzmeister reichte und er bekamm seinen Fischereischein.(*Ironie an*)Brandenburg ist halt nicht so Bürokratisch wie andere Bundesländer.(*Ironie aus*)


----------



## H2Ofreund

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir die Sturheit aber wirklich :m
> 
> MeckPom ist DAV-Land glaub ich - zumindest als Brandenburger kann man für ein paar Pimperlinge Berechtigungsscheine erwerben, um dort angeln zu dürfen - mit dem VDSF ginge das sicher nicht (denk ich mir mal jetzt so).
> 
> Zumindest gabs hier in BB keine Probleme mit dem alten Ausweis. Hier wird das ganz relaxed geregelt. Und wenn ich mir die "neue Erfindung" vom Brandenburger DAV (Angeln ohne Fischereischein) ansehe, bin ich doch ganz froh, dass sie stur geblieben sind.
> 
> In Brandenburg gibt es eben nicht nur Sand, Kiefern und Bruchlandungen von Zeppelinen, sondern hin und wieder auch mal Großkopferte, die mitdenken (können).


 
Nee MeckPom gehört zum VDSF. Ich habe jedenfalls zu meiner Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Mitgliedschaft den VDSF-Sportfischerpass bekommen. Welche genaue Rolle nun diese beiden Verbände spielen, ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache ich kann mit meiner LAV-Angelkarte in vielen Gewässern (im Vergleich zum übrigen Bundesgebiet) relativ preiswert angeln. Ich hatte damals keine Raubfischmarke, da ich noch zu jung war und musste den Fischereischein machen. Allerdings wurden an uns erst mal die neuen Fragen "getestet", so dass man schon jede Menge Bildungsresistenz aufbringen musste um da durchzufallen. #6 

Ich würde jedenfalls mit dem DDR Pass einfach mal vorsprechen und wenn es nicht klappt, auch noch mal an einem anderen Tag bei einem anderen Sachbearbeiter einen weiteren Versuch starten. Es ist ja wirklich so, dass keiner richtig durchblickt, wie die Sache zu handhaben ist und 2 unterschiedliche Leute auch unterschiedlich entscheiden.


----------



## Zanderfänger

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das war in der sog. "rechtsunsicheren Zeit" also vor dem
> 18. Oktober 2007 !
> 
> "Zehnten Verordnung zur Änderung der Verordnung zur Ausübung zur Erfüllung des Fischreigesetzes für Bayern" vom 18. Oktober 2007 (GVBI S. 728)
> §1 Nr 4:
> "Keine befreiende Wirkung tritt ein, wenn der frühere Fischreischein auf der Grundlage von Regelungen einer Fischereiorganisation oder von Vorschriften der ehemaligen DDR erteilt worden ist." <= Schnee von gestern...
> 
> Ich persönlich finde, dass diese neue Regelung zu Ungerechtigkeiten führt und in dieser Art der Regelung nicht akzeptabel ist.


Jetzt sind die doch tatsächlich über ihren Schatten gesprungen. 
Tja, in Zeiten der EU ist es halt nicht mehr so leicht mit Sonderwurscht Bayern... :q Glotz


----------



## ohneLizenz

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

so, bin beim googeln auf das board hier gestossen und suche hilfe !

ich habe noch einen alten ddr-schein.
bin nun nach münchen gezogen und arbeite in einer stadt daneben. in meionem neuen betrieb gibt es einen betriebssportverein mit einer sparte "angeln" und einem eigenem "angelverein". ich habe früher in der ddr geangelt, aber nicht mehr seitdem in der brd. aber arbeitskollegen im neuen betrieb sind so nett und da wollte ich wieder anfangen. der verein ist auch sehr günstig für mich, was zusätzllich ein anreiz ist.
habe nun meinen ddr-papiere gepackt und bin mit dem kollegen ins amt, die haben mich zurückgeschickt, da diese nicht zuständig sind. das ist klar, denn ich muss wohl im wohnort und nicht im ort der arbeit und des vereins zum amt. aber die dame dort war so nett und hat mir gesagt, daß ich sowieso keine lizenz mehr bekommen würde, weil mein ddr-schein nun nicht mehr anerkannt ist!
nun habe ich in münchen bei der stelle angerufen und die haben mir das gleiche gesagt!! ich sei nun zu spät dran, da ich seit der wende nicht mehr geangelt hätte , keine prüfung habe und ich hätte vor 1 jahr noch kommen sollen! aber unter umständen kann man sich den anerkennen lassen und dann wieder zum  amt kommen, hat der dort gesagt ...

was meint der?

kann mir mitglied toni_1962 helfen, denn der hat hier einiges rechtliche geschrieben, das so klingt, wie mir die leute im amt gesagt haben!!

habe toni_1962 eine persönliche nachricht geschrieben, oder weiß jemand wie ich ihn sonst erreichen kann??


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Also da ich das selbe problem mit dem Scein hatte kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen das derv alte DDR Schein nirgens mehr anerkannt wird.  Alles was nach 2001  an alten Scheinen umgeschriebe werden soll geht nicht mehr.  Also es bleibt nur neu machen. In Leipzig läuft im Mai ein Crash Kuers an der über 3 Tage geht. Kostet mit Kursgebühr + Prüfung +  Crashgebühr 132 €uronen.

Ist eigentlich ein guter Preis. Wenn jemand interesse hat einfach mailen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



jepi1 schrieb:


> Alles was nach 2001  an alten Scheinen umgeschriebe werden soll geht nicht mehr.



Ich hab meinen im Mai 2002 umschreiben lassen und sogar ein halbes Jahr "Laufzeit" geschenkt bekommen, da ich jetzt erst im Dezember 07 verlängern musste.


----------



## Fxxxxx

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



H2Ofreund schrieb:


> Nee MeckPom gehört zum VDSF. Ich habe jedenfalls zu meiner Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern Mitgliedschaft den VDSF-Sportfischerpass bekommen. Welche genaue Rolle nun diese beiden Verbände spielen, ist für mich auch nicht so wichtig, hauptsache ich kann mit meiner LAV-Angelkarte in vielen Gewässern (im Vergleich zum übrigen Bundesgebiet) relativ preiswert angeln. Ich hatte damals keine Raubfischmarke, da ich noch zu jung war und musste den Fischereischein machen. Allerdings wurden an uns erst mal die neuen Fragen "getestet", so dass man schon jede Menge Bildungsresistenz aufbringen musste um da durchzufallen. #6
> 
> Ich würde jedenfalls mit dem DDR Pass einfach mal vorsprechen und wenn es nicht klappt, auch noch mal an einem anderen Tag bei einem anderen Sachbearbeiter einen weiteren Versuch starten. Es ist ja wirklich so, dass keiner richtig durchblickt, wie die Sache zu handhaben ist und 2 unterschiedliche Leute auch unterschiedlich entscheiden.


 

Auch wenn es Off-Topic ist / Aber in MV gibt es sowohl den DAV als auch den VDSF

DAV:
http://www.dav-mv.com/

Hier mal einen Auszug aus der Satzung:
"Der DAV M-V tritt in die Rechte des ehemaligen Deutschen Anglerverbandes der DDR in Mecklenburg - Vorpommern ein. Er ist Mitglied des Deutschen Anglerverbandes, dessen Satzung in der jeweils gültigen Fassung anerkannt wird."

Und dann gibt es den LAV MV, welcher Mitglied des VDSF ist (und damals in der Tat den DAV geschluckt hat):
http://www.lav-mv.de/


Und das länderübergreifende Angeln zwischen MV und Brandenburg ist das Ergebnis einer Vereinbarung zwischen dem LAV MV (VDSF) und dem LAV Brandenburg (DAV) 


Und wie schon gesagt worden ist, ist Fischerreirecht Landesrecht. In MV hatten wir z.B: bis 2005 ein Fischerreischeingesetz. Dort stand drin, dass von der Fischerreischeinprüfung der freigestellt wird, wer vor 1990 die Raubfischqualifikation des DAV erworben hat.

Dieses Gesetz ist jedoch 2005 ausser Kraft getreten und die Regelungen zur Erteilung des Fischerreischeines findet man nun im Fischerreigesetz. Und dort findet man nichts mehr von einer Prüfungsbefreiung bei Vorlage der Raubfischqualifikation |kopfkrat


----------



## trixi-v-h

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Ich habe 1980 angefangen mit angeln und war ständig aktives Mitglied im DAV. Habe nur keine Raubfischquali gemacht da mich diese zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht sonderlich interessierten#q. Mir wurde damals gesagt wer 15 Jahre aktiv angelt bzw. eine Raubfischquali hat bekommt den Schein so dadurch durfte ich 1993 meine 30 Stunden absitzen und meinen Fischereischein machen. Für was keine Ahnung mehr gelernt habe ich dort nicht.Den DDR Ausweis kannst du so getrost in die Tonne treten.


----------



## dirkbu

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Am besten neue Prüfung machen, wollen auch andere Kleingeister für andere Länder.
Mehr darf ich nicht sagen. Muss mir auf die Zunge beißen...


----------



## ohneLizenz

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

so will nun sagen was nun war !!

WAR IN MÜNCHEN AUF DER BEHÖRDE UND HABE DEN SCHEIN NICHT BEKOMMEN ..

die rechtliche sache aber konnte keiner mir zeigen, wo genau steht, daß ddr-schein nicht gilt ...oder nicht MEHR gilt ...

wo steht nun, daß ddr-schein NICHT mehr gilt?


----------



## Fxxxxx

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Die Frage musst du anders herum stellen:

Wo steht, dass der "DDR Schein" noch gilt ?!

Bzw. wo steht im Fischerreischeingesetz, dass du von der Fischerreischeinprüfung zur Erlangung des Fischerreischeins freigestellt wirst, wenn du den "DDR Schein" besitzt.


Laut Gesetz benötigst du zum Angeln einen Fischerreischein. Wie du diesen erlangen kannst, steht auch im Gesetz (oder diversen Verordnungen). Und wenn hier der Umtausch nicht als eine Möglichkeit auftaucht, dann gibt es diese Möglichkeit nicht.


Deine Logik wäre ja sonst zu schön |rolleyes Wo steht drin, dass mein selbstgedruckter Fischerreischein nicht gilt ? |supergri


----------



## kattaschnatta

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

:vik:Habe mich auch immer gewundert warum ein Angelschein der in der DDR Gültigkeit hatte in der Bundesrepublik die Gültigkeit verliert und mit diesen Gedanken bin ich Jahre lang rumgerannt und konnte mein Lieblingshobby nicht nachgehen.Habe mein Schein (DAV) in Mecklenburg(Friedland) gemacht und habe mich auch in meinem neuen Wohnort erkundigt(Niedersachsen) habe beim Anglerverband nachgefragt ob man den Außweis noch um melden kann.Es folgte ein NEIN:c.Meine Frau und ich haben uns mal den Spass gemacht und sind zum Ordnungsamt gegangen und haben ganz höfflich nachgefragt.Nach einpaar Telefonaten und ja ja das geht doch besitzte ich wieder ein Fischereischein un kann meinem wundervollen Hobby nachgehen|supergri.Noch bemerkt erforderlich ist ein DAV Ausweis (DDR)mit einer Raubfisch Qualifikation und einem netten Beamten beim Ordnungsamt und 30 euro.#6so bis dann .Petri Heil und gut Fisch!!


----------



## Firstmicky

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Hallo

Ich habe da mal eine Frage.

Ich habe 1984 in Erfurt meinen "Angelschein" gemacht. Diesen habe ich aber leider nicht mehr.
Ich war jetzt auf dem Ordnungsamt in Frankfurt und habe da mal nachgefragt. Die würden mir sofort einen neuen Ausstellen wenn ich nachweisen könnte, das ich einen Angelschein besessen habe.
Nun meine Frage
Wie bekomme ich denn einen nachweis das ich den damaligen DDR Schein besessen habe?

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

MFG
Firstmicky


----------



## Fischpaule

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Moin Firstmicky
Ersteinmal ein herzliches |welcome:im AB...

Die einzige Möglichkeit die du hast, ist dich an deine damalige Ortsgruppe zu wenden oder falls diese nicht mehr bestehen sollte, an Mitglieder des Ortsgruppenvorstandes, diese würden dir dann eine Bestätigung schreiben - sollte dir das nicht gelingen, sieht es ziemlich schlecht für dich aus denn auf höherer Ebene gab es im Verband keine Einzelmitgliedernachweise.

#h


----------



## jepi1

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Kann Fischpaule bloß recht geben. Im schlimmsten Fall den Vorbereitungskurs ( wir jetzt auch als Crashkurs angeboten ) mitmachen Prüfung ablegen und dann wieder angeln gehen.


----------



## Firstmicky

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Werde mich mal auf die suche begeben.
Mal sehen ob es klappt.


----------



## grazy04

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Firstmicky schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage.
> 
> Ich habe 1984 in Erfurt meinen "Angelschein" gemacht. Diesen habe ich aber leider nicht mehr.
> Ich war jetzt auf dem Ordnungsamt in Frankfurt und habe da mal nachgefragt. Die würden mir sofort einen neuen Ausstellen wenn ich nachweisen könnte, das ich einen Angelschein besessen habe.
> Nun meine Frage
> Wie bekomme ich denn einen nachweis das ich den damaligen DDR Schein besessen habe?
> 
> Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> MFG
> Firstmicky




Hallo...
ich will Dir nicht die Hoffnung nehemen aber, in Thüringen gab es eine max Laufzeit für die alten Scheine von 15 Jahren die 2006 abgelaufen sein sollte. Nach dieser Regelung sollten seit 01-01-2007 alle NICHT umgeschriebenen Scheine ungültig.
genaueres kann die das Ordnungsamt ERFURT sagen.
Wenn Du einen blauen Schein mit Passbild hast der länger abgelaufen ist gibt es auch wieder eine Sonderregelung

http://www.erfurt.de/cocoon/ef/bservice/app/zustaendig/leistungsdetails.html?id=1139&ruid=10038

Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Gerade beim Googln gefunden
in Berlin geht der Umtausch anscheinend noch:m
http://www.landesanglerverband-berl...=1&categories=Fragen+zum+DAV+LV+Berlin+e.V.#8

8.Frage anklicken#6


----------



## Testpers0n

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Mein Vater hat bis heute auch noch Probleme mit seinem Schein,
sein damaliger DDR-Schein wurde zwar mit einigen Schwierigkeiten umgetauscht 

aber er kann jetzt hier in Niedersachsen nicht Vereinsmitglied werden da man für die Aufnahme in unseren ortsansässigen Verein ein Prüfungszeugnis benötigt und der Fischereischein nicht ausreicht.

Obwohl er schon mehrmals Gastkarten dort erworben hat, denn dafür reicht der Fischereischein. 

Von den Verbänden in Niedersachsen und Brandenburg kamen keine klaren Aussagen und vom Ministerium für Landwirtschaft auch nicht. 

Ich kann nur sagen Gott sei Dank, dass nicht auch die Strassenverkehrsordnung Ländersache ist, das gäbe ein Chaos.


----------



## dumbo71

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

wer kann mir helfen? ich habe das selbe problem. ich hab auch schon dd angerufen um meinen ddr-angelschein umzutauschen aber die haben mir gesagt das, dass seit 96 schon nicht mehr geht. 
oder hat jemand überhaupt eine idee wie ich an einen gültigen angelschein komme oder muss ICH ALLES NEU MACHEN


----------



## dumbo71

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

ich wohne übrigens in sachsen, falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



dumbo71 schrieb:


> wer kann mir helfen? ich habe das selbe problem. ich hab auch schon dd angerufen um meinen ddr-angelschein umzutauschen aber die haben mir gesagt das, dass seit 96 schon nicht mehr geht.
> oder hat jemand überhaupt eine idee wie ich an einen gültigen angelschein komm ohne dafür zu bezahlen?



für den umtausch gabs stichtage, die sind soweit ich weiß vorbei.
und zahlen wirst du immer müssen.

antonio


----------



## holle

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

so is das. ohne bezahlen kein schein. 
wenn das ding zu alt ist, musst du erneuern.
um den lehrgang, die prüfung und die damit verbundenen kosten wird man nicht umherkommen.

aber wer unbedingt angeln will wird die knapp 200 euro und die 30 stunden + prüfung schon opfern um es zu dürfen.


----------



## Finke20

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

:vik:

@ dumbo71,

sage mal aus welchem Winterschlaf bist du denn aufgewacht #c;+;+ .
Bis 96 konnte man ohne weiteres Tauschen #6 . Das ist sage und schreibe vor 14 Jahren gewesen |bigeyes .

Da mußt du wohl oder übel den Schein neu machen und man hätte es sooooo einfach haben können.



Gruß Finke20 #h


----------



## marcel1182

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Nabend 
Hab da mal ne etwas komplexe frage vielleicht kann mir ja die jemand beantworten, im www gabs bisher noch keine passende Antwort.
Also folgendes,
Jemand zog 1990 von Sachsen-Anhalt nach BaWü, hat sich aber nie den Fischereischein dorthin umschreiben lassen. Stattdessen wurde der alte DAV Schein in einen aktuellen Fischereischein (blauer Lappen) mit alter Anschrift usw umgetragen und dieser wird auch regelmässig alle 5 Jahre brav dort verlängert. Die ganzen Jahre über hat er auch nur dort geangelt und es gab bisher null probleme. Nun möchte derjenige aber gern seinen aktuellen "noch gültigen" Fischereischein umschreiben lassen für BaWü mit aktueller Anschrift usw.
Ist dies möglich?
Es wird ja immer nur davon geredet das die alten DAV Scheine nicht mehr umgeschrieben werden können aber wie sieht es in diesem Fall aus?
Hoffe ich hab mich nicht zu kompliziert ausgedrückt und jemand hat ne antwort 
Gruss 
Marcel


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Wenn der alte DDR Schein schon in einen regulären Fischereischein umgeschrieben ist 
dürfte das Umschreiben in den BW Fischereischein kein problem darstellen
Voraussetzung für das Umschreiben des DDR Scheines war die Raubfischprüfung der DDR
welche durch den Einigungvertrag als Fischerprüfung nach "Bundesrecht" anerkannt wurde


----------



## dumbo71

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

den konnte mann noch viel länger als bis 1996 tauschen aber ich habe es jetzt erst erfahren  leider


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, ich weiß es von meinem Vater der war in der damaligen DDR im Vereins Vorstand und nach der Wende gab es eine zeitliche Frist für das umschreiben dieser Scheine du wirst also nicht drum rum kommen 30 Stunden Kurs:a


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen|kopfkrat das dies ein Fehler der Behörde ist, die Meldeadresse ist ja eine falsche die besagte Person kann noch nie wirklich kontrolliert worden sein. Wenn er jetzt dazu noch seinen Personalausweis ziegen muss hat er wohl ein Problem


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



dumbo71 schrieb:


> den konnte mann noch viel länger als bis 1996 tauschen aber ich habe es jetzt erst erfahren  leider



Aber net in Sachsen da war 1996 Schluß
sonst hätten meine Kumpels die den Termien auch "verschlafen" haben #q
net die Lehrgänge besuchen und die Prüfung ablegen müssen


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Tench 01 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nur vorstellen|kopfkrat das dies ein Fehler der Behörde ist, die Meldeadresse ist ja eine falsche die besagte Person kann noch nie wirklich kontrolliert worden sein. Wenn er jetzt dazu noch seinen Personalausweis ziegen muss hat er wohl ein Problem



kein Fischereiaufseher (Max die Wapo) verlangt von dir einen Perso
wenn die restlichen Papiere in Ordnung sind Fischereischeine gelten Bundesweit
wir haben einen im Verein (Sachsen) der wohnt in Berlin und hat einen Hessichen?Fischereischein


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> kein Fischereiaufseher (Max die Wapo) verlangt von dir einen Perso
> wenn die restlichen Papiere in Ordnung sind Fischereischeine gelten Bundesweit
> wir haben einen im Verein (Sachsen) der wohnt in Berlin und hat einen Hessichen?Fischereischein


--------------------------------------------------------------- Ich bin viel auf der Ostsee unterwegs mit Boot !Und durch die Küstenwache des öfteren kontrolliert worden, und glaube mir die wollen alles sehen ich kann nur soviel sagen das es bei mir viele Probleme mit dem umschreiben gab Fischereirecht ist Landessache und Bayern nimmt es da ganz genau die erkennen keinen anderen an nur Gastangler (Urlaub)wenn du dort hinziehst heist das neue Prüfung


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

nach Bayern kriegt mich kene Sau
die kenne ke Deutsch


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> nach Bayern kriegt mich kene Sau
> die kenne ke Deutsch


ja das stimmt:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

hab meinen schein im august 97 ohne probleme umgetauscht hatte aber auch raubfisch quali wohne in meck.pomm


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Wenn der alte DDR Schein schon in einen regulären Fischereischein umgeschrieben ist
> dürfte das Umschreiben in den BW Fischereischein kein problem darstellen


 
Nee- auch nicht!

Hatte den alten DDR DAV Ausweis und den Übergangs Fischereischein. Hatte einige Jahre nach der Wende (und nach dem Übergangsschein) nicht aktiv in DAV Gewässern geangelt-sondern mich ausschließlich zum Angeln in Dänemark und Mittelmeer rumgetrieben. Mir wurde später weder der DAV Ausweis, noch der Übergangsschein anerkannt. Lapidar hieß es: Umtauschfrist abgelaufen.
Also hatte ich meinen Fischereischein neu machen dürfen.
Inkl. Schulung und Prüfung etc.
Ich war übrigens nahtlos von 1975 bis 1990 im DAV.
Komme übrigens auch aus Dresden. Es ging Absolut kein Weg rein, den Bundesfischereischein zu bekommen. Weder über den DAV, noch über Königswartha.
Selbst das Argument: hab ja auch nen DDR Führerschein (habe ich übrigens Heute immer noch) und der zählt ja auch.  Auch die bereits erworbene "Sachkunde" zählte nicht!
Ich denke, hier sitzen einige Bürokraten am Tisch, die nicht über den Tellerrand denken-oder es geht hier nur um Geldmacherei, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.
Aber egal-ich habe jetzt seit einigen Jahren mein Plastikkärtchen.

Eine Alternative wäre noch ein Wochenendkurs an der Ostsee. Ein guter Freund von mir bietet den Fischereischein  inkl. Prüfung in Rostock an. Dieser sollte eigentlich Problemlos auch in Sachsen anerkannt werden.

Zumindest steht es so dort:

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/lfl/publikationen/download/1320_1.pdf

"Zitat"

_Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer sind den sächsischen Fischerei-scheinen gleichgestellt. Sie werden bei einem Umzug nach Sachsen ohne nochmalige Prüfung umgeschrieben. Die Fischereiprüfung eines anderen Bundeslandes wird anerkannt wenn sie in Inhalt und Form der sächsischen Fischereiprüfung entspricht._


----------



## Locke4865

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

Die Frage wäre wann wolltest du umtauschen

bin seit 1980 ununterbrochen im DAV
zur Wende wurde ein zertifikat an Mitglieder des Dav verschickt,die die "Raubfischprüfung"abgelegt hatten,
welches dazu berechtigte den sächsischen Fischereischein zu beantragen und der wird Bundesweit anerkannt
dazu gab es 2 Stichtage glaube der eine war 1991 oder 92 zu welchen man noch DAV Mitglied sein mußte 
und der andere 1996 an welchen man den Fischereischein beantragt haben mußte
Ich hab meinen auf diese Art bekommen und der gilt

Anmerkung zu der Prüfung *außerhalb* Sachsens diese gilt in Sachsen nicht wenn
du zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung deinen 1.Wohnsitz in Sachsen hattest
wie schon in deinen Zitat steht *UMZUG* nach Sachsen


----------



## chivas

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*

also bei mir war das kein problem - der ddr-fischereischein wurde anerkannt.

wobei ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich erinnern kann, ob ich nach der wende den fischereischein hatte - bin mir aber recht sicher, dass nicht.

habe 2008 meine urkunde (der fischereischein aus ddr-zeit war leider spurlos verschwunden) nach königswartha geschickt und problemlos den "aktuellen" fischereischein bekommen.


----------



## MarioDD

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Die Frage wäre wann wolltest du umtauschen
> 
> bin seit 1980 ununterbrochen im DAV
> zur Wende wurde ein zertifikat an Mitglieder des Dav verschickt,die die "Raubfischprüfung"abgelegt hatten,
> welches dazu berechtigte den sächsischen Fischereischein zu beantragen und der wird Bundesweit anerkannt
> dazu gab es 2 Stichtage glaube der eine war 1991 oder 92 zu welchen man noch DAV Mitglied sein mußte
> und der andere 1996 an welchen man den Fischereischein beantragt haben mußte
> Ich hab meinen auf diese Art bekommen und der gilt
> 
> Anmerkung zu der Prüfung *außerhalb* Sachsens diese gilt in Sachsen nicht wenn
> du zum Zeitpunkt der Prüfung deinen 1.Wohnsitz in Sachsen hattest
> wie schon in deinen Zitat steht *UMZUG* nach Sachsen


 
kommt wahrscheinlich auch drauf an , an wem man kommt. ich bekomm die jahre auch nicht mehr zusammen.
bei mir kam erschwerend dazu, das ich in einem verein war, in dem hohe SED kader und stasi funktionäre saßen.
(ich selber war übrigens weder in der SED noch in der Stasi...noch nicht mal in der FDJ)
dieser verein hatte sich quasi mit der wende aufgelöst-somit stand ich ohne verein da
da mir niemand sagen konnte, was nun der beitrag kosten würde und wie die modalitäten sind, hatte ich mich erst mal entschieden, nur in anderen ländern zu angeln.
jedenfalls hatte ich die frist zum umtausch verpasst.
ich hatte übrigens alles: dav ausweis/übergangs-fischereischein/raubfischquali/salonidenquali/twt belehrung usw. und trotzdem hatte ich es neu machen müssen.
aber dafür weiß ich jetzt, wie es die wasserflöhe treiben..

naja und das mit dem Umzug von Mek Pom nach Sachsen-oder in die andere Richtung -ist doch kein Thema. Da geh ich aufs Einwohnermeldeamt und geb eine Adresse an und aus/fertig.
Kann ja bei meiner Freundin in Anklam wohnen-kein Mensch kontrolliert das.
Nach 2 Wochen mag mich meine Freundin nicht mehr und schmeißt mich raus...also muss ich wieder zurück in meinen Zweitwohnsitz nach Dresden...


----------



## Tench 01

*AW: Was tun mit DDR Angelschein?*



MarioDD schrieb:


> kommt wahrscheinlich auch drauf an , an wem man kommt. ich bekomm die jahre auch nicht mehr zusammen.
> bei mir kam erschwerend dazu, das ich in einem verein war, in dem hohe SED kader und stasi funktionäre saßen.
> (ich selber war übrigens weder in der SED noch in der Stasi...noch nicht mal in der FDJ)
> dieser verein hatte sich quasi mit der wende aufgelöst-somit stand ich ohne verein da
> da mir niemand sagen konnte, was nun der beitrag kosten würde und wie die modalitäten sind, hatte ich mich erst mal entschieden, nur in anderen ländern zu angeln.
> jedenfalls hatte ich die frist zum umtausch verpasst.
> ich hatte übrigens alles: dav ausweis/übergangs-fischereischein/raubfischquali/salonidenquali/twt belehrung usw. und trotzdem hatte ich es neu machen müssen.
> aber dafür weiß ich jetzt, wie es die wasserflöhe treiben..
> 
> naja und das mit dem Umzug von Mek Pom nach Sachsen-oder in die andere Richtung -ist doch kein Thema. Da geh ich aufs Einwohnermeldeamt und geb eine Adresse an und aus/fertig.
> Kann ja bei meiner Freundin in Anklam wohnen-kein Mensch kontrolliert das.
> Nach 2 Wochen mag mich meine Freundin nicht mehr und schmeißt mich raus...also muss ich wieder zurück in meinen Zweitwohnsitz nach Dresden...


Ich kann nur soviel sagen das ich das habe durchmachen müssen von Meck-Pomm nach Niedersachen ein Drama aber das ist unsere Bürokratie es müste einen Bundesfischereischein geben ich darf doch auch mit meiner Fahrerlaubnis z.B in Bayern KFZ fahren, führen


----------

